# Please identify my childhood slingshot



## Cerian (May 21, 2013)

Gentlemen,

As a 60's child I owned often a small, powerful, nicely cast, aluminium slingshot, (in England, then, called a catapult, and with which I was considered a marksman), with a distinctly recessed thumb grip, twin wooden pegs to hold the square rubber, and a small leather pouch, but of which I can find no pictures or words in Google.

Does anyone recognize such?

Thankyou


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

This? http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/1084-16-milbro/


----------



## Cerian (May 21, 2013)

Sir,

It is that model exactly.

Thankyou


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Cerian said:


> Sir,
> 
> It is that model exactly.
> 
> Thankyou


You're welcome. I had a feeling it was a Milbro.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

By the way, welcome to the forum.

You can still find these for sale occasionally. Hope it's okay to post up a link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/catapult-slingshot-in-the-milbro-style-aluminium-complete-/111063948499?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item19dbed5cd3

Not saying this is exactly what you had, but the same style.


----------



## Cerian (May 21, 2013)

Sir,

Thankyou for the welcome.

Is there an explanation why Milbro sell reproductions of the above model, without rubber or pouch, for the outrageous price of £GBP42 ($US64) (I remember they cost me 5/6d or 55p).

It is not for some nostalgic loyalty that I wish to reacquire this model, but for its small size, and mainly for the thumb grip, which, trying a slingshot recently, I find indispensible for accuracy.

Thankyou


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

I have no idea really. I'm sure one of the collectors will see this and have a good idea.


----------



## Cerian (May 21, 2013)

Sir,

Thankyou


----------

